# sub needed in lehighvalley pa



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

We need a sub in allentown pa gave a call 1 484 809 1127


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Look for the call....


----------



## CptnDruk (Jan 29, 2009)

I worked with AA Landscaping last year. He's a good guy to work for and pays on time :0)


----------

